# Help me identify this grinder



## kamhillbilly (May 15, 2018)

I just acquired this grinder any information is appreciated


----------



## bdskelly (May 16, 2018)

Really cool. B


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 16, 2018)

As the tag states it's a Hobart go to their web sight with model # and see what you can find. Hobart is a commercial line of grinders.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (May 16, 2018)

Like Warren said, Hobart.
A really, really old looking Hobart.
Not sure if I would use it, restore it, or put it on a shelf as a museum piece.

But one heck of a score!

Here's a link to Hobarts web site. In the upper right corner is a Phone Number, if you would like to chat with them.


----------



## chopsaw (May 16, 2018)

Interesting . Did a search and found some interesting reading on Hobart's History . It's possible that what you have is a base power plant to drive different attachments ? I see the ones that look like yours are listed as " mixer / chopper ." They only have a 5 digit number . Did not see any that were 220 volts , or made in Canada . See if you can find a 5 digit number on the plate , maybe at the bottom . I saw one that looked like yours , ( but was 110 volts ) that had a buffalo chopper on it , and a slicer attachment laying next to it . Listed as 1910 .


----------



## kamhillbilly (May 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Like Warren said, Hobart.
> A really, really old looking Hobart.
> Not sure if I would use it, restore it, or put it on a shelf as a museum piece.



I think it is easily over 500lbs needs one hell of a shelf , its definitely getting refurbished


----------

